# Jbl ms8 vs audio control dq61



## talan7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone done a comparison on these 2 products or owned both? Which one was better? I have the ms8 installed now but I think it's blown. I've had issues since I had it with static but when it worked it sounded very nice. How is the audicontrol dq61 in comparison? Soundstage? Imaging? Ease of use?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

honestly..i'm not a fan of either piece. The ms8 has weird reliability issues but as you say is nice when it works. The audiocontrol user interface is really crappy and its got a high noise floor. I'd personally try for almost any other dsp than either of those.

What are your processing needs? two way front plus sub? three way front plus sub? center channel?


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I used the DQ-61 for a while. It was a nice upgrade from the stock setup, but eventually I ran into a wall when it came to tuning. The time alignment function is very easy to use, but a bit coarse in the steps. For the EQ part, I would have to keep going back to the trunk. If you want to be able to have a good amount of tuning options, I would go with another DSP unit. The DQ-61 does have its place...for someone who wants some EQ capabilities, easy TA function, & doesn't want to use a computer.


----------



## talan7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> honestly..i'm not a fan of either piece. The ms8 has weird reliability issues but as you say is nice when it works. The audiocontrol user interface is really crappy and its got a high noise floor. I'd personally try for almost any other dsp than either of those.
> 
> What are your processing needs? two way front plus sub? three way front plus sub? center channel?


I've got 2way front, 6x9 rears, rear 6.5 doors, 3.5 center and sub so 8 channels but I don't use logic 7, I prefer stereo. 

Which do you prefer of the two? Which other would you recommend?


----------



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have the DQ-61 and as mentioned it has its place and works great for me. It is simple to use but doesn't have all the features that other options do. I was interested in the discontinued DQL-8 and bought one. It seems to have more TA options and equalizing capabilities. With the optional remote it would be easy to adjust from front seat. I started a thread asking kind of the same thing you are, except I am asking about the DQ-61 versus the DQL-8. I don't have a lot of experience with other DSPs and have always been happy with my Audio Control equipment.


----------

